# 623bhp GT-R - Milltek - Forge - Litchfields.



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

I have been ask by a few people about the conversion to my GT-R.

First I have a full Milltek exhaust system, with straight through downpipes, a special Y pipe which is still in development and the Milltek back system.

Then I have a Forge front mount intercooler, Forge Intake system including DV's, Forge actuators, Forge header tank, Forge transmission cooler and Bosch 1200cc injectors.

All this lot is put together by Iain Litchfield with care and dedication and re-mapped to produce, reliable usuable power without risk to gearbox and engine.

The results speak for themselves, 623bhp and 585 ft lbs of torque at 6800 rpm using 1.25 bar boost. The torque has had to be dialed back to prevent any posibility of damage to working parts.

The car now pull well over the 200 mph mark on the speedo and produces a bucket load of mid-range torque.

The front brake discs have been up graded to AP Racing J hooks just to help the car stop from high speed runs - everything else is standard.

The transmission cooler, keeps the temps around the 100 deg mark, even under severe driving where I was seeing 125 deg, and if driven at normal speeds will return a very good mpg.

I have the rolling road printout in a PDF and if someone can tell me how to attach it I will willingly do so.

Rich.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Very nice, sounds like a stack of good upgrades & excellent outputs.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Are you using the forge tranny cooler?


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Are you using the forge tranny cooler?


Yes as per statement at top... lol


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Soz blind as a bat today!

I like the sound of that cooler. Looks very well engineered and I need something to sort my temps out on track. I've spent more on ruddy tranny fluid in 18 months than I have on holidays.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

nice job, chubby


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Soz blind as a bat today!
> 
> I like the sound of that cooler. Looks very well engineered and I need something to sort my temps out on track. I've spent more on ruddy tranny fluid in 18 months than I have on holidays.


It's perfect for the job, fits well and very cost effective - I would say every GT-R should have one - It should have been standard fitment.

Rich.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Glad you like it Rich  I think its fair to say it gets driven harder than most GTRs judging by your videos!

There is a copy of the Power graph on our blog page Another satisfied customer…


Regards

Iain


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Superb result, thanks for posting that.

BTW, the link Iain posted, says the injectors were 920cc.

Oh and just so you don't get too big headed... 










Annoying thing is, I had a Vbox connected at the time, but was too busy focussing on traffic to look at it, so don't know the speedo error at those speeds.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Superb result, thanks for posting that.
> 
> BTW, the link Iain posted, says the injectors were 920cc.
> 
> ...


LOL - You whimp, you got someone else to take the photo..... I was on my own, one handed using the camera - hence the shake... I'm not sure if it's from the car or my nerves, but the car was still pulling as i was running out of runway ...

I did get asked what was the sat nav reading, I told him to go #### himself, at that speed... who cares...

R.

P.S. It's about time we got ours together, and see if there's any real differance..


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Superb result, thanks for posting that.
> 
> BTW, the link Iain posted, says the injectors were 920cc.


Well you know I have to be special.... special needs... lol. I'm sure Iain will confirm which way it is..

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

How the car should be driven.... Cross Country....


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

http://s1037.photobucket.com/albums/a456/GT-Rich/?action=view&current=TheKillingOfTolley.mp4


And the day at the Ring where Mr. T had to get out of the car as he shat himself....

R.


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

cant see the video


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

JIMBO GTR said:


> cant see the video


Hi Jimbo,

Which one or both?

R.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Chubby said:


> P.S. It's about time we got ours together, and see if there's any real differance..


I know just the event and it's coming up soon! I'll send you a PM now.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> I know just the event and it's coming up soon! I'll send you a PM now.


Yes I know the one - have sent e-mail to you.

Rich.


----------



## Gatling (Jun 16, 2010)

How noisy is it with the downpipes and the Milltek? any drone at all?
Id love the downpipes but think it will be way to loud with the standard rears section and unresonated Ypipe.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

There is a slight drone at very low revs, 2400 - 2800 but I am working with Milltek on a solution to this small problem - However, once above 2900rpm it's the most wonderful sound and power band that the small negative is overcome by the positive.

Rich.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Done any sound tests at circuits yet Rich?

Wonder if it would get onto most UK tracks.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes The current exhaust is running 88 dbs at 4500rpm....

We did have one exhaust that was running 123 dbs at 4500rpm - Not a Milltek one of the competitors with valves to allow a straight through system..... lol...

Rich.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

That is fantastically low for a car with downpipes. I presume it runs no cats at all now?


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

That is correct - no cats - but with the provision of putting cats in if and when needed.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

so chubby let me get one thing right, you have 3" downpipes, y pipe, and a miltek Exhaust and the sound level is at 88dB?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

bhp said:


> so chubby let me get one thing right, you have 3" downpipes, y pipe, and a miltek Exhaust and the sound level is at 88dB?


That is astonishing if accurate!

Mine is 103db just with a Y pipe!

D


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

bhp said:


> so chubby let me get one thing right, you have 3" downpipes, y pipe, and a miltek Exhaust and the sound level is at 88dB?


lol, that would be 188


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Chubby, do you have any 1/4 times for your car ?


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> lol, that would be 188


:chuckle: thats what i was thinking! i've heard the orange GTR flying around Piccadilly that has downpipes, and the first time i heard that (it was about 3 blocks away and i couldn't see it) i thought Concorde was put back into service!


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Chubby said:


> We did have one exhaust that was running 123 dbs at 4500rpm
> 
> Rich.



Tell me more, that is my kind of level!!


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

bhp said:


> so chubby let me get one thing right, you have 3" downpipes, y pipe, and a miltek Exhaust and the sound level is at 88dB?


Thats what they said at Castle Combe - when were were down there for the track session. 

Don't think I had a sound check at Silverstone or Spa...

Need to get it fully checked out at Milltek for a correct reading... lol

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

ChuckUK said:


> Chubby, do you have any 1/4 times for your car ?


No not yet - been too busy, but will be trying to do more 'out and abouts' early next year.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

ANDYR35 said:


> Tell me more, that is my kind of level!!


We tried a valved system, which allows you to have a straight through or a silenced (only slightly) system which was controlled by either rpm on manually via a key fob...

At 4500rpm it was 96 dbs in the silenced mode and 123 dbs in straight through mode - sounded like a motor bike when bliping the throttle - but also was so loud at the top end it made your ears bleed.... Not a nice system..

Rich.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

88dB at Combe is amazingly quiet as my car always registers 2/3dB higher there due to them insisting on measuring the sound right outside the scrutineering building. In fact that sounds like the level of the standard car!

It would somewhat be defying the laws of physics with those big downpipes?
If that is the case, it could be the way to go for a car that is used on UK tracks...


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

I would agree with that David.... I have been looking at my V5 and that states that the car is 89 dB's at 4800 and with the exhaust mods must be louder, however my CLK Black says its 92 dB's at 3300rpm and that certainly sounds louder, but is a much deeper note...

It's now been on 4 different tracks, Spa, Rockingham, Silverstone and Combe and only tested once... I will get it checked properly and report my findings, although it will have to wait until December as the GT-R is of to the Essen motor show.

Rich.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Well Combe wouldn't let you to continue if you breached the driveby noise levels, so it must be ok!

BTW, when I said "2-3dB higher" I meant 2-3dB higher than at other circuits.
My Akrapovic (not a loud system at all) measured 99-100dB at Bedford and 102.5dB at Combe; too loud for a track day.

When I was running just an unresonated/unsilenced Milltek Y-pipe with the stock catback, it measured 100dB at Bedford, so the Akrapovic set up was fractionally quieter despite being much more free flowing.

But I've never heard of a downpipe equipped, fully de-catted GT-R being as quiet as 88dB, so if that is the case and it is a free flowing system allowing more power, then Milltek have done exceptionally well.


----------

